# Pickled Veggies



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Harvested the last a my veggies from the garden, frost tamarraw night. So, I decided ta pickle a bunch a em. Did radish's, Jalapeno's and carrots.

Came out lookin sumtin like this:


These el be rite tastey this winter er whenever.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You are right ...they will be rite tastey this winter!

Congrats for the extras to the store.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Haven't tried pickled carrots yet. Might be interesting.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like a steady diet a them, but they are good fer a change. I need ta get some green beans done an some asparagus.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You can't just post pictures without putting some kind of recipe up for the rest of us to try!!!

I have lots of carrots from TiredIron's garden that need to be turned into something more than just soup and carrot-cake :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a basic brine what I come up with. I use it on all my veggies:

BASIC VEGETABLE BRINE FOR CANNED PICKLED
5 ½ Cups vinegar
1 Cup Water
2 Cups sugar
2 tsp canning salt
Bring to a boil.

In each pint jar add: ½ tsp celery seed
3/8 tsp ground mustard
½ tsp garlic powder
1 clove
1 Tablespoon honey
Put yer veggies in the jar, add the brine. Lid an process in a water bath canner. I do mine 20 minutes cause a my altitude, yall might need more er less accordin ta yers. I like it cause a the dash a honey.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Finding a recipe card to write that down on.

Quick question about the carrots - is there a particular size that is best (small, medium, large), or, would it be a good idea to cut them into coins so that they are more uniform in size?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Best ta keep em similar in size ifin possible. Now that can be slices er strips. I kinda like strips myself. These be my leftovers so they kinda all sizes.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I like to mix the carrots with the jalapeno's..too many peppers too hot...4 to 1 ratio is the best!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I stuck a jalapeno in each jar a carrots, but, I got jalapeno's comin out my ears! So, I've dried some, I've dried some an powdered em fer seasonin, only thin left ta do was ta pickle some!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I started pickling 3 year ago, never knew it could be so easy.
I pickled peppers, not cucumbers.
I want to make chow chow,some chutney, relishes, but that will be next year.
Nice photo.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

crabapple said:


> I started pickling 3 year ago, never knew it could be so easy.
> I pickled peppers, not cucumbers.
> I want to make chow chow,some chutney, relishes, but that will be next year.
> Nice photo.


Once you have had homemade chow chow you will never go back


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, easy ta do, nice fer a change in yer veggies an it couldn't be no fresher. Outa the ground by noon an in jars by 4 in the afternoon.

I like makin relish to, cause ya put in it just what ya like.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

old coot,

Pickled aspargus rocks in bloody marys!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a picture of my first round of pickled carrots ...


----------

